# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات في محافظة جرش

## الحصن نيوز

محافظة جرش 

1- باسل العياصرة


2-

3-

4-*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

